# Fevipiprant - a new Asthma wonder drug?



## Brian G Turner (Aug 6, 2016)

Fevipiprant is being hailed as a game-changing treatment in asthma:

www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/first-new-asthma-pill-in-20-years-hailed-as-‘wonder-drug’-by-sufferers/


> The first new asthma pill for nearly 20 years has the power to significantly reduce the severity of the condition.
> 
> The new drug, which has been described as ‘a game changer for future treatment of asthma’, was found to lower asthma biomarkers five-fold.
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough, another recent study showed that close proximity to animals at birth helped prime the immune system to prevent asthma:

Do Amish hold clue to preventing asthma in children? - BBC News



> A new study from the US compared the Amish with a similar community, the Hutterites, who use more modern farming methods.
> 
> Both groups have similar genetic ancestry and follow similar diets, but researchers found that childhood asthma rates differed strongly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder if this will offer similar benefits to other allergies and immune-system disorders?


----------

